

Show HN: Cutest Bookmarking Pet for you iPhone/Browser - sr3d
http://pushpuppy.com

======
sr3d
This is a project coming out straight out of #startups one late night. I came
up with the idea (unfortunately found out that it wasn't original), but a
bunch of guys helped me with the name (especially brownie), and hence
PushPuppy was born.

<http://marri.ly/pushpuppy>

Basically you can send any bookmark or snippet to your iOS device.

The iPhone app is written using Titanium and took me about 3 days to finish
the core functionalities, and a few more days in total to refine and bug
fixing. The web application is running on Rails 3 + MongoDB using Mongoid. The
whole site was done in about 3 days.

The submission to Apple was quite straightforward. I submitted it late Friday
last week, and it got approved late Thursday (6 days). Apple is getting faster
with their approval process. My previous app, Marrily Mobile
(<http://marri.ly/marrilyapp>), took an exact 7 days.

I hope it can save you guys time with the app. I'll attach the promo code
next.

~~~
sr3d
Here are the 10 codes:

H43W44P69LLX

WPWFRTEMHK64

PMME7ALNXXWY

NJYXME94H433

W3K6P4WJP7T4

9PNJM4FR4HAR

TYYTRXJYHFF4

AKF79HF9RRXT

4W6NNH3TWL7J

9397M69YXAM7

Cheers!

